# Computershare and Link Market Services etc.



## Boggo

Maybe its just me but does anyone else get fed up having to update their details with these two every time they buy a stock.

Both already have my email address, TFN, ABN, Bank Account details etc but I still get mail via my accountant asking me to update my details for each purchase.

Another 30 mins wasted today that I won't get back


----------



## McLovin

Boggo said:


> Maybe its just me but does anyone else get fed up having to update their details with these two every time they buy a stock.
> 
> Both already have my email address, TFN, ABN, Bank Account details etc but I still get mail via my accountant asking me to update my details for each purchase.
> 
> Another 30 mins wasted today that I won't get back




Yes! Even worse when I forget to do it and end up getting sent a dividend *cheque* with withholding tax applied.

I also find the Computershare website the most baffling example of overzealous security.


----------



## VSntchr

McLovin said:


> I also find the Computershare website the most baffling example of overzealous security.




Oh mate, tell me about it! If you forget your password (which is easy to do given the restrictions they have on acceptable passwords)...its a long multi-modal process to get a new one.
Super frustrating, especially when a few entities are involved: a couple of personal ones, SMSF, my partners account etc..
Nightmare!


----------



## pixel

I agree that it's a pain in the proverbial, getting those letters requesting the email address ... again and again. However, Computershare do have an "Update All" option, which I used the other day when there were a few new ones and I didn't bother to pick the out individually.
A few days later, the Postie brought over 50 letters, confirming the "new" email address. One letter for every share I've ever owned/ traded. :1zhelp: 

Regarding bank account and ABN/ TFN, however, I never need to update those. Apparently, my Broker always includes those details when they update the registry. Thank Goodness for that


----------



## Boggo

pixel said:


> I agree that it's a pain in the proverbial, getting those letters requesting the email address ... again and again. However, Computershare do have an "Update All" option, which I used the other day when there were a few new ones and I didn't bother to pick the out individually.
> A few days later, the Postie brought over 50 letters, confirming the "new" email address. One letter for every share I've ever owned/ traded. :1zhelp:
> 
> Regarding bank account and ABN/ TFN, however, I never need to update those. Apparently, my Broker always includes those details when they update the registry. Thank Goodness for that




The "Update All" only updates the existing holdings, new entries to your account don't automatically get included which I believe they should.
One of my issues is that all the mail for my SMSF goes to my registered company address which is my accountants office.
They then open and repost to me which costs me in admin fees at the end of the year.

Totally inefficient and outdated system !


----------



## McLovin

Boggo said:


> The "Update All" only updates the existing holdings, new entries to your account don't automatically get included which I believe they should.
> One of my issues is that all the mail for my SMSF goes to my registered company address which is my accountants office.
> They then open and repost to me which costs me in admin fees at the end of the year.
> 
> Totally inefficient and outdated system !




Can't you just change the mailing address? My registered address is also my accountants but I get all that stuff sent directly to my PO box.


----------



## Boggo

McLovin said:


> Can't you just change the mailing address? My registered address is also my accountants but I get all that stuff sent directly to my PO box.




With Computershare as an example my 'Investor Centre Profile' address is my PO Box but the company address is with my accountant and that is the address that they associate with each holding and cannot be changed apparently !

Some mail comes to my PO box and other items go to the company address - PITA.


----------



## pixel

pixel said:


> I agree that it's a pain in the proverbial, getting those letters requesting the email address ... again and again. However, Computershare do have an "Update All" option, which I used the other day when there were a few new ones and I didn't bother to pick the out individually.
> A few days later, the Postie brought over 50 letters, confirming the "new" email address. One letter for every share I've ever owned/ traded. :1zhelp:
> 
> Regarding bank account and ABN/ TFN, however, I never need to update those. Apparently, my Broker always includes those details when they update the registry. Thank Goodness for that




Same thing happened again;
as soon as I noticed the long list of confirmation emails, I tried to get in touch. "Contact" led directly to "Ask Penny", which has nothing but FAQs that no sane person is likely to ask. But no email address, no panel where one could leave a note or advise of a website error. (Well, at least nothing I could find. But I might be getting senile. )

In the end, I sent them the letter inserted below, one per email, the other per snail mail.



> Dear Penny,
> 
> I wish to tell you about an unexpected effect when I reacted to an alert you sent me:
> 
> I was asked to update my communication preference (email) for a new share I bought recently (EOS). The web page that opened for me showed a tick box instruction to use the same email address as for all my other shares. I simply ticked it and sent the page off (Enter) to be processed.
> 
> The confirming email you sent back to me listed every share I have ever owned; see below.
> 
> This has happened before, and a few days later, I received scores of individual letters, one for each stock, informing me that my new email address had been recorded.
> 
> I would assume you knew (or could at least have found out) that the preference hadn't changed for any of them. Why then tell me, by individual letter with Australia Post postage, something we both knew? And why include stocks with zero balance  that haven't been in my portfolio for years?
> Should the same happen again, my Secretary will scream and the shredder will again work overtime.
> Sorry for bothering you. I hope this email finds you and I don't have to send a printout by Snail Mail. I had to guess your email address because your "Contact Us" only links to your Online persona, and in that incarnation, you don't appear to understand what I'm trying to get across to you.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> (s/ pixel)
> 
> On 16/12/2015 16:40, Computershare Web Service wrote:
> >
> >
> > Dear (pixel),
> >
> > Thank you for your recent visit to Investor Centre, Computershare’s online self-service account management tool.
> >
> > Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response.
> >
> >
> >
> > This e-mail is your acknowledgement that on Wednesday, 16 December 2015 at 07:39:30 PM AEST, you completed the following transaction(s):
> >
> >     Communication Preference Update
> >
> > Please keep the reference number(s) below should you need to make any inquiries.
> >
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> > To contact us with any questions, or for additional assistance regarding your account, please visit www.investorcentre.com/contact.
> >
> >
> > This email and any files transmitted with it are solely intended for the use of the addressee(s) and may contain information that is confidential and privileged. If you receive this email in error, please advise us by return email immediately. Please also disregard the contents of the email, delete it and destroy any copies immediately.
> >
> > Computershare Limited and its subsidiaries do not accept liability for the views expressed in the email or for the consequences of any computer viruses that may be transmitted with this email. This email is also subject to copyright. No part of it should be reproduced, adapted or transmitted without the written consent of the copyright owner.


----------



## Boggo

It's like they are in a time warp and they refuse to accept change. If they employ people I guess they just spend all day sending out letters !
I cannot understand why they can't associate stock purchases etc with the TFN, ABN and HIN number that they already have, especially when purchases appear in the same account as these three numbers !!!!!

I try to avoid their stupid site as much as possible, so bloody frustrating.

Not only do I get mail I don't want but I get charged by my accountant for the privilege - lunacy


----------



## pixel

Boggo said:


> It's like they are in a time warp and they refuse to accept change. If they employ people I guess they just spend all day sending out letters !
> I cannot understand why they can't associate stock purchases etc with the TFN, ABN and HIN number that they already have, especially when purchases appear in the same account as these three numbers !!!!!
> 
> I try to avoid their stupid site as much as possible, so bloody frustrating.
> 
> Not only do I get mail I don't want but I get charged by my accountant for the privilege - lunacy




right: 26 letters went through the shredder today. Each in its own envelope at the new "Priority" rate.
Two of them informed me that the TFN/ABN hadn't been transferred. 
Now I'm concerned: If I update the ABN, will I receive another bunch of letters? :1zhelp:


----------



## prophesa

I agree with everyone here. They need to stop sending out letters and update their systems. I'd be happy for all correspondence to happen electronically.

Total waste of paper.


----------



## Boggo

Nearly four years since I started this thread and nothing has changed.
I have just spent over half hour going though both Computershare and Link Market Services sites to update months of trades etc.

The amount of paper that these people waste beggars belief.

To me it seems totally unnecessary as they already have all the information for my SMSF and other accounts.


----------



## So_Cynical

Boggo said:


> Nearly four years since I started this thread and nothing has changed.
> I have just spent over half hour going though both Computershare and Link Market Services sites to update months of trades etc.
> 
> The amount of paper that these people waste beggars belief.




Also the share registrys are pretty much the only financial company's that send you emails with clickable links to your account, this is
super unsafe, the banks, brokers and ATO dont do it - never click an email link right, except if its from one of the share registry's..

And CHESS with the paper statements every month with your Name, Address, Broker and HIN number. - WTF 2019!!!


----------



## Smurf1976

Boggo said:


> The amount of paper that these people waste beggars belief.
> 
> To me it seems totally unnecessary as they already have all the information for my SMSF and other accounts.



Yep - the main reason I own a decent paper shredder is due to these people.

I'm not totally opposed to paper mail, getting the rates notice by post is a convenient reminder for example that can't get lost among a pile of spam, but the trouble with what Computershare etc send out is that most of it effectively is junk and people will naturally treat it accordingly.

If someone gets a random letter in an unmarked envelope or if it's something from the council or utilities or whatever then most would open it promptly expecting it to be either a bill or at least something reasonably important if they're sending it out as addressed mail. With Link etc though, well I just plonk them in a pile for opening and shredding later.

It's a total waste really and with 99% of it being pointless the odds are that anything actually important will end up being missed due to that.


----------



## Zaxon

Yes, it speaks to the argument that power utilities and railways (etc) should be privatised, because privately run services are more efficient than government ones.  Well, the waste generated by share registries demonstrate that the purpose of company is to make profits for itself, not necessarily to be efficient for their customers.


----------



## HelloU

Boggo said:


> Nearly four years since I started this thread and nothing has changed.
> I have just spent over half hour going though both Computershare and Link Market Services sites to update months of trades etc.
> 
> The amount of paper that these people waste beggars belief.
> 
> To me it seems totally unnecessary as they already have all the information for my SMSF and other accounts.



*"update months of trades etc." *

are u able to explain what this means please. The only "updating" i have ever done are changes to my personal details, or linking new hins into the single account. (i see no way around these sort of update requirements - other than snail-mail)


----------



## HelloU

Smurf1976 said:


> Yep - the main reason I own a decent paper shredder is due to these people.
> 
> I'm not totally opposed to paper mail, getting the rates notice by post is a convenient reminder for example that can't get lost among a pile of spam, but the trouble with what Computershare etc send out is that most of it effectively is junk and people will naturally treat it accordingly.
> 
> If someone gets a random letter in an unmarked envelope or if it's something from the council or utilities or whatever then most would open it promptly expecting it to be either a bill or at least something reasonably important if they're sending it out as addressed mail. With Link etc though, well I just plonk them in a pile for opening and shredding later.
> 
> It's a total waste really and with 99% of it being pointless the odds are that anything actually important will end up being missed due to that.



u can tell them not to send paperwork by mail - u do that from inside the site or by the forms they send by snailmail.


----------



## StockyGuy

This is another reason I'm fond of IB  I fully get that some want the full security of directly owning Aussie shares, though.


----------



## Boggo

HelloU said:


> *"update months of trades etc." *
> 
> are u able to explain what this means please.




For my two private accounts I have to enter bank details, email address and TFN etc for any new purchases. Same for my SMSF plus add ABN.

They already have all this info with my HIN so it should automatically be associated with each stock purchase for the associated HIN.

Next week I will have a PO box full of letters, one for each stock with all my bank details and HIN # etc


----------



## myrtie100

Yes, they drive me crazy with all the repetitive entering. They can't even give me an option to just copy bank details from other holdings. I have to reenter them from scratch!
Not to mention the wasted paper and resources sending out all those paper copy confirmation letters, after you've just told them you want email communication!


----------



## Smurf1976

myrtie100 said:


> Not to mention the wasted paper and resources sending out all those paper copy confirmation letters, after you've just told them you want email communication!



This.

I’ve tried telling them to stop but thus far no success.

Fixed with a shredder but it’s a terrible waste of paper, time etc.


----------



## Zaxon

And we can add to this CHESS, where I believe there's no option for digital holding statements.  I get a fistfull of statements at times.  I shudder to think how many active traders get.


----------



## HelloU

Boggo said:


> For my two private accounts I have to enter bank details, email address and TFN etc for any new purchases. Same for my SMSF plus add ABN.
> 
> They already have all this info with my HIN so it should automatically be associated with each stock purchase for the associated HIN.
> 
> Next week I will have a PO box full of letters, one for each stock with all my bank details and HIN # etc



ok, thanks, and myrtie as well ...

i remember that some have an option to "apply to all holdings" but cannot remember which ones i am thinking of (some of the stuff they send out - after you have told them not to send stuff out - like change of bank details is because that is a legal requirement in aussie - they get no choice), and sometimes the company does not allow the registry site to do certain transactions without a written form being used. Anyway .......


----------



## So_Cynical

HelloU said:


> ok, thanks, and myrtie as well ...
> 
> i remember that some have an option to "apply to all holdings" but cannot remember which ones i am thinking of




And after doing this they send you a letter telling you that its done, change all holdings and you get 15 or 20 letters or 2 or 3 large envelopes.


----------



## HelloU

So_Cynical said:


> And after doing this they send you a letter telling you that its done, change all holdings and you get 15 or 20 letters or 2 or 3 large envelopes.



yeah, i know exactly what u r talking about, which is why i was sayin that some of the stuff they do must be followed up by snail no matter what u have ticked inside the site - but specifically what those things are i cannot list.

similar thing for some superannuation changes, i do all the to/fro via email but at the completion i have to be sent a written confirmation letter.

insurance used to be the same (maybe still is?) ....... do all the stuff online/email but they had to send paper stuff out at the end as a written contract confirmation.

I remember when faxed signatures were not accepted, and then emailed signed forms were not accepted, and now the latest battle is getting "digital signatures" accepted inside a pdf document that contains editable elements (one of my brokers make an editable pdf form that "locks" after the signature box has had a digital signature added. But they will NOT then accept that pdf sent back to them as valid as the file still contains some markers of the broker. so they make me "print" the form - still signed - then email the print scan back to them as a "brand new" pdf). I just live with it .....


----------



## peter2

These "service" providers drive me up the wall for all the reasons previously mentioned. 
I've got another reason. I received a div statement that shows some money has been withheld due to no TFN being on record. Looked at the registry's record to see that my TFN is there. (me wtf?). Explanation from the registry service informs me that my HIN number is different for this holding (I changed brokers a while ago) and that the new and old HINs aren't linked. The end result is that the new HIN doesn't include the TFN. 

OK I said, slightly peeved, link them. Oh we can't, because the new HIN doesn't have any current holdings (I sold soon after XD as the price fell).  Arrgh. 

OK I said, even more peeved, will you remind me to link the HINs when I do buy something that you're the share register for?  Oh no we don't do that.


----------



## HelloU

here i was thinking u would be an IB man ..........


----------



## peter2

Further "venting" of the useless nature of these registry businesses (from a shareholder view). 
I've bought shares in a company that uses Boardroom once more. Logged in to re-enter my TFN. No holdings displayed. WTHeck. I remember from my last phone call that it's under my new HIN. No indication from the Boardroom website that I have to do anything to be able to see the holdings. Another phone call and I'm a bit short with the operator who doesn't deserve my irritation. 

I'm informed that I have to add the new investor HIN. I fill out a request form to ask myself (the initial Boardroom investor) if the new investor's holdings can be viewed by myself. (I kid you not.) I emailed the request to myself. I replied to accept the request. I submit the reply to the request to Boardroom and now I've got access to all my holdings (via two Boardroom accounts). 

I add the TFN to the new holdings. I can't wait to buy shares in another company that uses Boardroom. 

Compare this to Computershare Investor Centre. I log in and am immediately informed that there are 9 communication and 5 TFN modifications to be made. One click takes me to the appropriate form and I enter the details ONCE and all modifications are applied across all holdings. Time taken 60 seconds.

Now to Link Market Services:  Log in to see there's no current holdings. Oh oh, here I go again.
No message to tell me to add the new HIN or modify any holdings (because there aren't any). 

But now I'm an experienced registry user. I see the Add Holding button. Click it and enter the new HIN. Hey presto after 60 sec processing time all current holdings appear. I check the TFN, nope it's not there. I add it and apply it to all companies on the list. Done. 

I wonder if I'm going to get 24 envelopes in the mail notifying me of the change of details? 

I can't be bothered to check my holdings on the Automic registry.  

It's a joke isn't it.


----------



## peter2

Yep, received 24 bits of paper in four envelopes telling me that I elected to receive all company communications by email. Should I suggest to Link that they could have used email?

Edit: Short and medium term traders need a paper shredder. They don't tell you this in the how to trade books.


----------



## Boggo

peter2 said:


> Yep, received 24 bits of paper in four envelopes telling me that I elected to receive all company communications by email. Should I suggest to Link that they could have used email?
> 
> Edit: Short and medium term traders need a paper shredder. They don't tell you this in the how to trade books.




Just amazing in this age of technology


----------



## Boggo

More of the same here 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1052096/


----------



## BoNeZ

More venting.

I have two HIN's. One is a joint account with my wife and the other an individual account in my name. While it's cumbersome Link and Boardroom allow you to create a single userid to access shares owned in both accounts. Computershare are still stuck in the past and insist I have separate userid's to access the accounts which means two userid's, two passwords and two sets of security questions pointing to the same email address.

I made the mistake of buying a New Zealand share (CNU) on the ASX and because the are managed by Computershare I now need a New Zealand userid but can't use one of the userid's I'm using in Australia. I have to create a third userid pointing to the same email address with another password and another set of security questions.

I'm getting more buy signals than I have cash at present so might just sell and invest the money elsewhere.


----------



## peter2

_Computershare_: : "We do not have your TFN or ABN recorded." 
_Me_: Yes you do you lazy _sob_ it's on 80 other stock codes.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

just had *three *calls from 3 nice people about participation is the *one *entitlement offer now current (and probably struggling)

At least they were Aussie voices.


----------



## Boggo

peter2 said:


> _Computershare_: : "We do not have your TFN or ABN recorded."
> _Me_: Yes you do you lazy _sob_ it's on 80 other stock codes.




A few days ago I got an envelope with all the usual requests for ABN, TFN, bank details etc on a stock that I have held before.
When I went on the site they already had all the correct details associated, probably from the last time I held the stock.

Someone has to be making a fortune out of this archaic and out dated process !


----------



## HelloU

just make the point that it is not compulsory to apply a TFN to a holding. that is the choice of the individual (on saying that i cannot remember if there is a button to say always apply it? so if there is not, then you must be given the option to opt in)


----------



## qldfrog

Boggo said:


> A few days ago I got an envelope with all the usual requests for ABN, TFN, bank details etc on a stock that I have held before.
> When I went on the site they already had all the correct details associated, probably from the last time I held the stock.
> 
> Someone has to be making a fortune out of this archaic and out dated process !



I think the point is:
 buy ASX , the company ,and enjoy that for every letter mailed, they charge the listed company involved and so increase your dividend....


----------



## Dona Ferentes

qldfrog said:


> I think the point is:
> buy ASX , the company ,and enjoy that for every letter mailed, they charge the listed company involved and so increase your dividend....



That would be CPU and LNK as registries.

BoardRoom is worse. Finding new kid on the block Atomic to be excellent


----------



## qldfrog

Dona Ferentes said:


> That would be CPU and LNK as registries.
> 
> BoardRoom is worse. Finding new kid on the block Atomic to be excellent



Yes CPU, my mistake


----------



## peter2

Link Market Services - should change their name to Link No Service. 

Changed address - received notice from Link that address has been changed. 
Changed bank details - received notice from Link that new bank account details recorded.

*Three weeks later* div put in old bank account and div advice sent to old address. 

Link have been to only registry to totally stuff this up.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

finding it impossible to register Corporate Trustee (for SMSF) on Advanced Share Registry via paperless
https://www.advancedshare.com.au/


----------



## Dona Ferentes

peter2 said:


> Link Market Services - should change their name to Link No Service.
> 
> Changed address - received notice from Link that address has been changed.
> Changed bank details - received notice from Link that new bank account details recorded.
> 
> *Three weeks later* div put in old bank account and div advice sent to old address.
> 
> Link have been to only registry to totally stuff this up.



did you change after the Ex Dividend and, (usually one day later),  Record Date?


----------



## peter2

Dona Ferentes said:


> did you change after the Ex Dividend and, (usually one day later), Record Date?




Yes. XD date 29/6,  div paid 28/8 two months later.  Details changed one month ago. 

This would be a reasonable explanation however. 




Computershare who handles SGP registry paid div into new account and sent notice to new address.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

I once was diddled (and fought to get it paid to me) when I sold a parcel of a holding the day after it went ex-dividend, but didn't receive that dividend entitlement.

Got to keep an eye on them!!


----------



## peter2

Same thing happened to me also and I didn't fight for the div. ATO noticed that I didn't declare the div in that years statement and I then had to "ask" for it. Registry paid up.


----------



## Belli

The one advantage (if you can call it that) Boardroom has over Computershare is with Boardroom you can link multiple entitles which hold the same shares but different HINs (or SRNs) e.g. ARG held personally and also in SMSF.  Computershare requires seperate accounts.  Link Market Services allows linking as does as Advance Share Register.

CHESS notices are annoying but they are nothing to do with the share registries.  Come from the ASX.

One thing to bear in mind is the issue if a company changes share registry as ARG did last year.  All transaction history disappears from view in the previous registry and more than likely you'll have to pay to get it if you haven't stored that information somewhere.  With ARG and Boardroom you may have history for 12 years (I have held ARG for a loooong time) and need to contact, and presumably pay, Boardroom to obtain transaction history older than that period.  They ain't cheap by the way being up to $500 for *each *holding according to an accountant I was chatting with recently (happens often with deceased estates.)

So store everything in Cloud, Hard Disk , external hard disk (preferably two at a minimum as drives do fail) and NAS if you have one installed.  Data is not backed up unless it is stored in three separate places.

May seem overkill to some but I have lived in Canbbera for many years including through the 2003 bushfires.  Ever seen someone trying to reconstruct their life when all they have left is the clothes on their back and their wife's wedding ring? Didn't happen to me fortunately but it was a very good lesson.


----------



## Belli

Belli said:


> CHESS notices are annoying but they are nothing to do with the share registries. Come from the ASX.




I remembered there was something about this somewhere.  I understand it's been pushed back for a couple of years.  How surprising is that?

https://www.asx.com.au/services/chess-replacement.htm


----------



## peter2

Yes, a take over offer for Link Market Frustration Services.  As customers of Link we know they could do much better. Since going public Link haven't improved my customer experiences one iota.


----------



## investtrader

I thought someone might be interested in what I do. I have a few accounts plus I manage my mother's account(traditional type portfolio). I consider my trading as an investment business. As such, I delegate much of the admin to others. The same way as I do in my real world business. I use Netwealth to manage these accounts. You can place trades dierct from the portal, all admin is done by them - no more div statements, trade notes, registering with chess or any of that stuff. As I have a number of accounts there is a family fee rebate for half the admin fees. Actually the admin fees are negligable if you have decent size account and are capped. Brokerage is about .12%. You get a complete tax pack you can give to your accountant. You can get lots of reports, cloud based.
Imagine that - you just place the trades and don't worry about a thing.


----------



## peter2

@investtrader  Who gets all the registry mail?
I get two envelopes per company about two weeks after every purchase (even if I've sold them). Then there's notices of meetings and proxy forms, div statements, div cheques for those companies without ebank facilities.


----------



## investtrader

peter2 said:


> @investtrader  Who gets all the registry mail?
> I get two envelopes per company about two weeks after every purchase (even if I've sold them). Then there's notices of meetings and proxy forms, div statements, div cheques for those companies without ebank facilities.



Hi Peter,
Netwealth holds assets as a custodian under a trust arrangement. They operate what is referred as a wrap account.  A big difference is that they allow individual investors to have accounts. Virtually every other service is only offered to financial planners. Netwealth are small but the fastest growing with about 40billion of assets under management. The banks operate the largest wrap services.
Assets are combined and held in a trust so you don't have to do anything. You have an absolute entitlement to the asset but don't hold the share in your name. A bit like an IB account, I believe.


----------



## rnr

peter2 said:


> @investtrader  Who gets all the registry mail?
> I get two envelopes per company about two weeks after every purchase (even if I've sold them). Then there's notices of meetings and proxy forms, div statements, div cheques for those companies without ebank facilities.




 Hi @peter2,

It would seem as though you need to register (set up) a Portfolio of Investments with both ComputerShare & Link Market Services. As a part of this process you have the choice to receive notifications electronically (obviously excluding any dividend cheque for those companies without e-bank facilities).
You would obviously need to set up a different Portfolio of investments for each trading entity, if applicable.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## peter2

Hello Rob, thanks for the suggestion but I have a different view about the share registry companies. I don't need them but they need me. Therefore, if they want me to provide further details they should make it easy for me to do so. I should be able to provide my details to a registry, ONCE. Not once for every company I buy shares in. 

I'm sick of dealing with Computershare, Link, Automic, ASR and others. 

Today I received my CHESS holding statements. There were 47 pages in the envelope. I know CHESS isn't a registry, but haven't they heard about email or have a digital registry?  I'm going to need a larger, stronger paper shredder.


----------



## Warr87

peter2 said:


> Hello Rob, thanks for the suggestion but I have a different view about the share registry companies. I don't need them but they need me. Therefore, if they want me to provide further details they should make it easy for me to do so. I should be able to provide my details to a registry, ONCE. Not once for every company I buy shares in.
> 
> I'm sick of dealing with Computershare, Link, Automic, ASR and others.
> 
> Today I received my CHESS holding statements. There were 47 pages in the envelope. I know CHESS isn't a registry, but haven't they heard about email or have a digital registry?  I'm going to need a larger, stronger paper shredder.




Honestly, this is annoying the hell out of me too. I am very sick of all the paperwork and the 2 x envelopes that come through like you mentioned. I like my IB account for the fact I don't get this BS and I'm tempted to shift everything to them to save myself the hassle and extend the life of my mailbox ... The fact they dont have an electronic version only is baffling.


----------



## qldfrog

Warr87 said:


> Honestly, this is annoying the hell out of me too. I am very sick of all the paperwork and the 2 x envelopes that come through like you mentioned. I like my IB account for the fact I don't get this BS and I'm tempted to shift everything to them to save myself the hassle and extend the life of my mailbox ... The fact they dont have an electronic version only is baffling.



and why the hell do we have to specify again and again a TFN and bank account for each new position attached to the same HIN?Not that we could have different ones
At least allow a default:not that hard, but we know these guys make a living by billing the companies for the mailing they do, every letter is some $
Worse, this is good money which should come to you as dividends, not an imposed costs for the public companies


----------



## Boggo

qldfrog said:


> and why the hell do we have to specify again and again a TFN and bank account for each new position attached to the same HIN?Not that we could have different ones
> At least allow a default:not that hard, but we know these guys make a living by billing the companies for the mailing they do, every letter is some $
> Worse, this is good money which should come to you as dividends, not an imposed costs for the public companies




Yes, agree entirely @qldfrog.

This was my gripe when I started this thread in Dec 2015, nothing has improved or changed.
They should at least put all the pages in one envelope.

A couple of weeks ago Aust Post put someone else's mail in my post office box. I didn't notice it as the dozen or so all looked the same so I opened someone's HVN dividend details including the HIN etc.


----------



## Belli

According to reports I have received, none here will like the share registry for Magellan Global Fund.  No functionality to update details on line.  Not bank details, TFN, Communication options, Distribution method.  All must be done via returning a paper form to the share registry.


----------



## tincanbay@1968

Now this -They are asking all shareholders to re register their portfolios ! and start new accounts these amatuers should be put out of business anyway if you agree then make an official complaint to https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/cont...bout-asic/complaints-about-registry-services/


----------



## Belli

The Computershare systems do seem to be iffy.  I participated in the MIR Share Purchase Plan.  They were issued under the ASX Code MIRNA.  Lo and behold I get snail mail advising that my bank details for MIR has been changed as requested.  I didn't ask  for that.  It was because when the MIRNA shares were allocated, Computershare's system used an old account from way back when as being the default and therefore I had "requested" a change in bank details.  Sure, it took less than five minutes to fix but I should not have had to fix it in the first place.

Had to do the same for both my personal holding and that of the SMSF and check no other holdings were impacted.  At least with Boadroom you can link different HINs for personal and the SMSF such as holding ARG despite the site being a bit of a pain to navigate.


----------



## Newt

peter2 said:


> Hello Rob, thanks for the suggestion but I have a different view about the share registry companies. I don't need them but they need me. Therefore, if they want me to provide further details they should make it easy for me to do so. I should be able to provide my details to a registry, ONCE. Not once for every company I buy shares in.
> 
> I'm sick of dealing with Computershare, Link, Automic, ASR and others.
> 
> Today I received my CHESS holding statements. There were 47 pages in the envelope. I know CHESS isn't a registry, but haven't they heard about email or have a digital registry?  I'm going to need a larger, stronger paper shredder.




Cleaned out my files recently and yep - had to replace and upgrade the shredder. 
So great to be living in the paperless 21st Century


----------



## qldfrog

Newt said:


> Cleaned out my files recently and yep - had to replace and upgrade the shredder.
> So great to be living in the paperless 21st Century



Computershare is the worst by far,Their processes abysmal and  their servers slow as hell, and they are unable to process a quick setup of tfn and bank details.
Sadly seem the most popular.
, i prefer linkedservices by far, boardroom ok


----------



## Newt

qldfrog said:


> Computershare is the worst by far,Their processes abysmal and  their servers slow as hell, and they are unable to process a quick setup of tfn and bank details.
> Sadly seem the most popular.
> , i prefer linkedservices by far, boardroom ok




QF, before I read your post, could you please first:
* Click through 3 websites that don't allow you to bookmark the actual log in site
* Enter you User ID (which can't be saved in your browser)
* Enter you password
* Answer a verification question
* Select your holding
* Randomly choose,....

Hang on, I've forgotten, what were we trying to do again???


Sigh.  Presumably we're all held to ransom because some creative hacker kid in the Ukraine was regularly getting through their security in the past


----------

